# Final Fantasy Tactics A2 Editor (0.4beta)



## Deleted User (Nov 19, 2007)

We have moved our translation project to another format for the translation. 
So I've made an editor, with it you can make your own modifications to the scripts (and soon the graphics too).

WIN 32 binaries

Multiplatform Sources

Screenshot :


----------



## pasc (Nov 19, 2007)

Holy Cow, thats HUGE ! Good Work !


----------



## GameDragon (Nov 19, 2007)

Now thats what I call progress. This game will be 100% playable in no time.


----------



## platypusrme427 (Nov 19, 2007)

Amazing job man! Keep up the good work!


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Nov 19, 2007)

umm... what is this? can i play FF tactics in english with this??


----------



## Law (Nov 19, 2007)

I love you deufeufeu, awesome job man, I can't wait for this translation to be finished.


----------



## SeanoRLY? (Nov 19, 2007)

Great work. Nice to see some people putting in full dedication.


----------



## Twiffles (Nov 19, 2007)

Sweet. Didn't you also work on a Gyakuten Saiban/Phoenix Wright editor?


----------



## Talaria (Nov 20, 2007)

This looks great. This project looks like it is moving quite fast.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Twiffles @ Nov 20 2007 said:


> Sweet. Didn't you also work on a Gyakuten Saiban/Phoenix Wright editor?


yes I do but it was leaved unfinished because too many things were hardcoded into the binary. I'm waiting for GS4 to be released in english to finish my editor, because it has a much better way of dealing with things (the reversing work was almost done in GS4 too as you can see on my website I've extracted scripts, sprites and bgs in the week of its release).


----------



## HazeyTheLazy (Nov 20, 2007)

OK HOW DO I GET MY EDITOR TO OPEN??? IT JUST SHOWS A DOS WRITER!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 20, 2007)

holy...cow that's sweet


----------



## T-hug (Nov 20, 2007)

This is amazing work and sure to boost the translation project tons.  Are you interested in bug reports etc? as I have tons of time to test this app.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Nov 20 2007 said:


> This is amazing work and sure to boost the translation project tons.Â Are you interested in bug reports etc? as I have tons of time to test this app.


You are free to report any bugs to the Wiki, except perhaps HaZeY, he bugs me a lot but I already aware of it.... Feature request is reserved to translators in priority.


----------



## jink84 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wait, Is there ANY WAY I can help you guys, but I only own a mac?
I live in JAPAN.
I don't read and write, but I have japanese friends who are fluent in both languages.
Are there any mac resources?


----------



## iritegood (Nov 20, 2007)

QUOTE(jink84 @ Nov 20 2007 said:


> Wait, Is there ANY WAY I can help you guys, but I only own a mac?
> I live in JAPAN.
> I don't read and write, but I have japanese friends who are fluent in both languages.
> Are there any mac resources?



Go to http://deufeufeu.free.fr/wiki/index.php?ti...Source_releases  and scroll down to the_ source releases_ section.*

deufeufeu* - where's the bug-submission page on the wiki?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(iritegood @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jink84 @ Nov 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, Is there ANY WAY I can help you guys, but I only own a mac?
> ...


It's where you want to put it. But before get the last version as you are on translation team, you should use the latest unstable source release : http://deufeufeu.free.fr/ffta2/ffta2_editor-0.5.6-alpha.tgz


----------



## Prime (Nov 21, 2007)

You got mentioned on DS Fanboy.

*Fans equip FFTA2 editor for translation project*








			
				DSFanboy Blogger said:
			
		

> Translating Final Fantasy Tactics A2: Grimoire of the Rift just became serious business, as the GBAtemp community has actually built an application around the project to streamline its script-editing process. With this sort of dedication and this new specialized editor, it won't be long before the team releases an English translation patch for, uh, people with pirated ROMs.
> 
> Though an official FFTA2 localization seems certain, Square Enix has yet to announce any plans to bring the SRPG stateside. Why not settle for Front Mission DS in the meantime?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(metroid_phobia @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> You got mentioned on DS Fanboy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is so vague... no link, just a GBAtemp community... and the guy seems to imply that we are nothing but thieves (not so far from truth but...)... 
Anyway


----------



## Prime (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(deufeufeu @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> and the guy seems to imply that we are nothing but thieves (not so far from truth but...)...



Yeah, DS Fanboy are totally against the ROM scene and stuff.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(metroid_phobia @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(deufeufeu @ Nov 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > and the guy seems to imply that we are nothing but thieves (not so far from truth but...)...
> ...


so why put news about them ? I don't talk about soccer... some people are beyond me....


----------



## jink84 (Nov 22, 2007)

piracy is not wrong, and i'm not about to let a corporate lawyer convince me
by the way, on my mac, there is no CHOOSE FROM YOUR OWN ROM selection,
and i'm a bit clueless about the python programs

BUT BUT BUT
i can help a lot with the translation.

can someone help me???



HAPPPY THANKSGIVING FOOOOLLSSSSS


----------



## seitetsu (Apr 29, 2008)

I would very much like to help out in the translation process as well.  I've studied Japanese for about 4 years now and am studying to take the proficiency test, so I think I could lend a strong hand.  

I'm planning on downloading all the tools, but is there anyway to coordinate with other members working on the translation so we don't end up translating the same portions?

Thanks,
Seitetsu


----------

